# RIP Norbert



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I found Norbert dead today.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

oh dear, I am so sorry. Do you have any idea what went wrong?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

R.I.P his mighty soul


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> oh dear, I am so sorry. Do you have any idea what went wrong?


I have no idea. He was fine the night before.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

RIP norbert.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Norbert.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

D: I am soooo sorry about him!!


----------

